# Ivf abroad



## Talie85 (Feb 23, 2017)

Has anybody ever been to an ivf clinic abroad or would recommend one. We are currently looking into a clinic in Prague so any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

If there is a country you want to go to then look at the International area: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0

It's worth speaking to a few different clinics (lots do free Skype consultations). Also it depends on your situation: if you have never had IVF before you want a clinic with a good treatment coordination service (maybe even one that includes arranging accommodation etc) which is common in North Cyprus and Spain and some Greek/Czech clinics, and Klinkk Hausken in Norway, if you have had treatment before and want more investigations then Greece or Czech Republic might be a good option, whereas the Czech Republic offer really good prices and good egg donation options.

We had face-to-face consultations with clinics in Brno by going for the weekend, Skype consultation with Klinikk Hausken, email consultations with North Cyprus, and had consultations with a few Spanish and Greek clinics at the Fertility Show and Routes to Parenthood exhibitions. But most people pick one or two and make a choice from that and aren't as indecisive as us 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Talie85 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hey thanks so much for your attention to my question, with me it really is the beginning of the process after only getting the reason for us not concieving explained last week. This will be our first attempt , so I'm really looking for somewhere that will guide and support me through this journey. I am not ovulating however I do have a good egg reserve so according to my consultant I should be ok to start looking in to IVF if I don't want to wait on nhs, the problem is I don't know where to start! Did you decide on a clinic in the end?xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I only waited 3 months for my NHS treatment (and that was due to going on holiday!) have you checked if there is a waiting list because although some areas are bad lots aren't!

We ended up going to a clinic in the UK in the end - it didn't work out much difference by the time we worked out costs of travel and accommodation  etc. Plus it was easier timing everything as we didn't have flights to worry about and time off work to factor in. We went to an NHS clinic and paid privately so it was a lot cheaper than a lot of private clinics. I can't remember exactly but it was about £4000 in the U.K. Including drugs and consultations etc.

Xxx


----------



## Talie85 (Feb 23, 2017)

To be honest it's all very vague I don't know how much I took in from last weeks appointment due to being emotional. I've been offered a 6 months course of clomid first before the ivf but the consultant said that could (the ivf) take 'quite a while' to get started. Im thinking having something booked /planned should the clomid not help us would give us something to focus on and look forward to if you know what I mean. Thank you for taking the time to respond to me I really do appreciate it xxxxxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I see - feeling prepared does help on this journey  

It might be worth investigating your options at home and abroad while you do clomid so that if you do need to move on to IVF you have an idea of how everything works and what clinics you could use.

I found the Kate Brian guide to IVF book excellent and it gave a really good overview of the process. Also I found the fertility show (London and Manchester)  and routes to parenthood exhibitions (nationwide) really informative - plus lots of clinics will do free mini-consultations for you and they have talks and information etc.

You can contact your CCG and they can give you details of waiting lists etc: how to do this is in the NHS sticky on the top of this area. Also have a look at the regional area you live in and ask other ladies in your area how long they took.

Definitely look at the costs too - like I said UK was cheaper for us, and a lot less stressful - although other people find abroad easier as they combine it with having a little holiday 

Xxx


----------

